
Show HN: Turn Ebooks into Audiobooks - KloudTrader
https://Auditus.cc
======
Rotten194
My hacky solution to doing this for free is to use the iphone accessibility
"speak screen" feature. With the high quality Siri voice downloaded, it sounds
just as good as this. And in BookFusion it will read through an entire chapter
without requiring you to turn the page or anything.

Not to be a "just use rsync" commenter, though. This is a cool service. Just
couldn't justify $5 a book, myself.

~~~
Keyboard002
And I couldn't justify $5 to read your comment.

------
toomuchtodo
This is cool! Seems like it could be of use in generating audio books for
ebooks in the public domain (Project Gutenberg, etc) affordably.

~~~
Endy
I mean, not to be the "but there's free" guy, but there is LibriVox. I much
prefer a real human voice.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Wasn't aware, thank you for sharing!

------
superdeeda
Nice site design!

~~~
malhotra_chetan
thanks for your feedback!

